# Button layout/control, anyones welcome to help



## tinnmann420 (Aug 22, 2011)

Okay so I got the Home button working now and im trying to figure out the back button situation... like were to put it, now what im thinking is tap for back and long press for home? any ideas. btw if anyones wondering im just really bored and gonna see how far I get before cm releases there port. who knows maybe ill get this baby up and in good running condition before then (even though i like cm's work and will probably switch after)


----------



## jstafford1 (Aug 26, 2011)

I like the single tap for back and long press for home. Simple and easy.

LLR00717


----------



## mooja (Aug 25, 2011)

cm7 already has soft home, menu, back, and search buttons, so the home button, volume and power button are the only physical mapping we need to worry about imo


----------



## mdleal (Aug 25, 2011)

Long press on the volume button or just soft keys will work.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

I would prefer menu and back soft keys. i could do without search, and the home button would work as is. that is my preference.


----------



## Viral_Weaponry (Aug 28, 2011)

guys, I managed to install SoftKeys.apk and superuser.apk but the SoftKeys.apk doesn't get enough rights to send the commands. 
it keeps saying "Unable to execute as root".
ill keep searching

the back key is working... almost usable for dev purposes of course.
there we go, managed to get the softkeys on the status bar for best compatibility, pretty hard to get the buttons showing the normal way.


----------



## Kayone (Aug 25, 2011)

I could do without the Search button entirely. I like press for back and longpress for home.
I'd rather not have my volume buttons doing anything other than volume.


----------



## Viral_Weaponry (Aug 28, 2011)

Kayone said:


> I could do without the Search button entirely. I like press for back and longpress for home.
> I'd rather not have my volume buttons doing anything other than volume.


thats why im getting all this softkeys mess lol, getting some errors but at least the back button is working ok.


----------



## neudof (Aug 27, 2011)

As an alternative,
What if the volume rocker was mapped to forward/back and long press was the volume functions?


----------



## mooja (Aug 25, 2011)

pretty much all of the above is part of the cm7 tablet tweaks. you can only set soft buttons you need(i only have menu and back on my nook color), and theres apps you can get to help map the volume buttons as well. just wait for the cm7 team, i have total faith in them after what they've done to my nook color


----------



## Viral_Weaponry (Aug 28, 2011)

completely right, i just wanted to test this thing and tried my small knowledge on android to get it working.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

tinnmann420:

Are you planning on releasing this code or a utility to do this for people or are you just soliciting feedback? Unless you're releasing something, this thread shouldn't be in Dev.


----------



## Viral_Weaponry (Aug 28, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> tinnmann420:
> 
> Are you planning on releasing this code or a utility to do this for people or are you just soliciting feedback? Unless you're releasing something, this thread shouldn't be in Dev.


i didnt code anything, i just installed the SoftKeys.apk via adb
if you want some instructions on how to do it i think a can make a simple how to, but as i told earlier im no dev here, just wanted to share some info


----------



## Viral_Weaponry (Aug 28, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> tinnmann420:
> 
> Are you planning on releasing this code or a utility to do this for people or are you just soliciting feedback? Unless you're releasing something, this thread shouldn't be in Dev.


i didnt code anything, i just installed the SoftKeys.apk via adb
if you want some instructions on how to do it i think a can make a simple how to, but as i told earlier im no dev here, just wanted to share some info
ill be posting a little how to if you want. let me know.


----------



## lafester (Aug 27, 2011)

did you try button savior? maybe it will work a little better.


----------



## thecalip (Aug 21, 2011)

Look at the XDA Nook Color forum. There is a patch to add softkey to the screen just like the one in CM7


----------



## rjbastian1044 (Sep 10, 2011)

Button Savior worked great for me!


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Viral_Weaponry said:


> i didnt code anything, i just installed the SoftKeys.apk via adb
> if you want some instructions on how to do it i think a can make a simple how to, but as i told earlier im no dev here, just wanted to share some info
> ill be posting a little how to if you want. let me know.


A tutorial would be great! 

On a side note, I'm moving this out of Dev since there is no code nor expected release(s) in this thread.


----------



## Viral_Weaponry (Aug 28, 2011)

Well, this is my first tutorial and as a Jaxidian recommended, here is a little how to for getting those softkeys on your HP Touchpad running Gingerbread.

Maybe theres a lot of ways for doing this, maybe there is not, just want to share what I did to get mine working.

1. The first step is going here (http://touch-droid.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=2) and get you HP Touchpad running Gingerbread, this is self explanatory.

2. The second step is getting your copy of the android sdk for your OS of choice, mine was Ubuntu 11.04, so the commands may vary depending on your choice.

3. So, lets get started and connect your HP Touchpad running Gingerbread into the computer and open a terminal (Ubuntu) and type "./adb devices" (without quotes always, and from now on Touchpad = tp and Gingerbread = gb)
Remember to navigate to the folder which contains the adb command which in my case was Desktop/androidsdk/platform-tools
*Important to type "sudo su" and your password at the terminal, dont know if this is necessary, I did it because I was getting some errors, so you do it too Timmy!

4. There should be a list of devices like the following:
List of devices attached 
000000000000	device

5. This 000000000000 is the one we are interested, so go ahead and type "./adb shell", and if you get this "#", you are good to go, yes just a #

6. Go to your favorite search engine and get your copy of the SoftKeys.apk, of course I used Google , put the apk into a folder inside the sdk, I created "apps" inside "platform-tools" and pasted it there.

7. Type "exit" at the "#", we just wanted to make sure there was a real connection there

8. Now the funny part, we type "./adb install apps/SoftKeys.apk" and you should get something like this: (if you get stuck here, somehow I had an error or something and I typed "./adb remount" and made the android partition rewritable, again maybe not necessary but it worked.

[email protected]:/home/viral/Desktop/android-sdk-linux_x86/platform-tools# ./adb install apps/SoftKeys.apk 
5515 KB/s (203576 bytes in 0.036s)
pkg: /data/local/tmp/SoftKeys.apk
Success
rm: not found

There will be the "rm: not found" which I dont really know what it is but all I know is that it worked.

9. Now go into the tp and open the apps tray and check for the SofkKeys.apk app there, if you did it well, you should be making the config for the application now, all I did was getting the app to automatically run and getting it into the status bar for convenience.

10. Sometimes you will get an error "Unable to execute as root", but it works sometimes, I tried installing superuser.apk with the same steps (step 8) and it worked, but somehow cant get the rights to make it in the su list. The thing here is that the gb build is usable for testing purposes 

11. This is very important, none of this work is mine, I just followed the team touchdroid steps to get this build working and managed to install some apps with the adb command from the sdk. All credits to team touchdroind and cm. If you like this then hit a thanks, it wont hurt anybody and dont judge me if something fails, or I forgot something, as previously said, this is my first howto. Be nice


----------



## ic2droids (Sep 3, 2011)

Don't know if this helps I saw a post the other day if you open spare parts and click on end button behavior and set it to home then sleep... and I know you can download an app for always on softkeys it was first made for the nook color.... don't know if this helps anyone

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk


----------



## ic2droids (Sep 3, 2011)

This is how I want mine


jstafford1 said:


> I like the single tap for back and long press for home. Simple and easy.
> 
> LLR00717


Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk


----------



## calris (Aug 22, 2011)

Random Idea #42

Don't know if this is possible, but I like the idea of tapping the Home Button to bring up a 'Quick Menu' at the bottom of the screen (simply overlaid over the existing graphics) with Back, Home, Search, etc. Make the overlay menu customisable. Tapping the Home Button again would make the menu disappear.

I personally don't like the idea of 'multifunction' buttons based on one tap, two quick taps, long tap etc - Make each button do exactly one thing


----------



## times_infinity (Aug 6, 2011)

"Viral_Weaponry said:


> guys, I managed to install SoftKeys.apk and superuser.apk but the SoftKeys.apk doesn't get enough rights to send the commands.
> it keeps saying "Unable to execute as root".
> ill keep searching
> 
> ...


You need to use adb and push the su binary from one of these zips, the ones labeled efgh, http://goo-inside.me/superuser and give it 755 permissions. All the superuser app does is manage what apps that require root get access to su. It doesn't actually give root.


----------

